
Homeland Security Compiling Database of Journalists, 'Media Influencers' (2018) - nyjogger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michellefabio/2018/04/06/department-of-homeland-security-compiling-database-of-journalists-and-media-influencers/#4310eb7f6121
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16781444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16781444)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16777237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16777237)

